# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in onderbenen

## mosje

heei,
ik heb sinds n paar weken pijn vooraan in mn onderbenen, scheuten van pijn die vooral vervelend zijn als ik lig of zit. Het voelt als groeipijnen, dacht dus dat het allemaal nog goed zou komen (ben 1m59  :Smile:  ) maar volgens mijn moeder is het reuma... Hé halloooo ik ben wel pas 35 è! Kan dit volgens jullie?

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je last van koude voeten???
Dan zou het kunnen dat het gewoon de bloedcirculatie is die niet goed verloopt...
Als je zit of ligt wiebel dan met je tenen en draai cirkeltjes met je voeten...Als dit niet helpt,zal het niet aan je bloedcirculatie liggen vrees ik...

Zit/lig je veel??? Anders kan het daar misschien ook aan liggen...

Helpt insmeren met spier/gewricht-zalf niet??

Misschien een zenuwknoop in je rug die die steken veroorzaakt?

Vraag bij aanhoudende klachten eens raad aan je dokter of bel een fysiotherapeut en vraag hem of hij weet wat de oorzaak kan zijn!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes XxXxX

----------


## mosje

bedankt voor de reactie. veel zitten of liggen doe ik niet, koude voeten heb ik niet snel... k ga ne keer proberen met een zalfke, zien of dat helpt. en het idee dat t van mn rug komt zou ook wel kunnen, problemen onderaan mn rug en bekken...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes....

Vraag zoiezo eens raad aan apotheker/arts of fysiotharepeut...veel klachten kunnen door de rug komen(blokkage,zenuwknopen)...die pijn-uistraling geven naar bepaalde ledematen...

Heb je vaak last van lage rugpijn?

Grtjs Agnes

----------

